# Best Caribbean mini-system?



## GregT (Apr 28, 2011)

All,

I'm trying to figure out if a mini-system exists that is particularly strong in the Caribbean.

As an example, I purchased HGVC specifically for its very strong Hawaiian properties (and its a great system) -- 6 high high quality properties (granted, clustered together on two islands).

I purchased Wyndham because it has two good properties in St. Thomas (Elysian Beach and Bluebeards Beach Club), but I wish it also had properties on other islands.  Also, with Wyndham, I'm mostly likely going to end up with a Studio.

I can trade easily into Aruba Ocean or Surf Club with my Marriott lock-off -- but that's a Studio also -- and I prefer mini-systems to relying on an Exchange.

I've seen Diamond Resorts in SXM, Starwood has a couple properties, Hyatt has one on Puerto Rico, but I'm curious if there are any other mini-systems that I'm missing that are particularly strong in the Caribbean?   

If not, I'll just be an Exchanger and/or a Studio guy!!

Thanks very much,

Greg


----------



## brother coony (Apr 28, 2011)

There is none,most Caribbean Island dont have more than two small timeshare unless they or colonies, Like Aruba,USVI, St Martin, Etc. they are Dutch, or French, or US colonies or the BVI


----------



## tombo (Apr 28, 2011)

Divi has 3 resorts on Aruba, one in Bonaire, one in St Maarten, one in St Croix, and 2 in barbados. You can exchange within Divi for resorts other than your home resort for additional fees, and you can upgrade seasons at your home resort or another resort for additional fees. Divi sends owners special offers at their various resorts several times a year. If you own in Aruba a summer week, you can for a fee exchange your week for a summer week in St Maarten or Barbados. If you want to go during February to your home resort you can for a fee reserve a season you do not own. You can pay 2 exchange fees one year and reserve 2 weeks together to bring family or friends. They offer options that are nice IMO.

I am not sure what other minis there are in the carribbean, but Divi is one. I stayed at the Divi Phoenix Aruba and I loved it so much that I bought a week there. The Divi Phoenix is oceanfront and almost all of the units have fantastic views.  I stayed in the older tower and it is nice but not luxurious. The new towers on the other hand are SUPER nice and Marriott quality. There are 2 huge new pools with a swim up bar and a really big brand new hot tub.The St Maarten little bay is very nice and totally remodelled in the last couple of years. I am not familiar with any of the other Divis, so perhaps some others could be of more help.

http://www.diviresorts.com/index.html


----------



## shar (May 2, 2011)

I would also recommend the Divi, especially the Aruba Phoenix. We own there and just love it.  We have exchanged into St Marten's twice and once to St Croix within Divi. You can change within Divi at 6 months (no sooner) before the date you want to travel. This is with the fixed week ownership. They also have points and I do not know how far in advance you can trade.

Divi also offers additional bonus weeks that you can take advantage of at about two months prior if space is available. You only pay the cost o the MF for the week and type of unit. This does not count as your regular owned week. We have been taking our friends for the last few years with these extra weeks.   

Shar


----------



## GregT (May 2, 2011)

Tombo and Shar, thank you for the thoughts on Divi, I will look into it!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sullco2 (May 3, 2011)

*Sol Melia Vacation Club*

If you believe that AA's make sense as timeshares, Sol Melia Vacation Club is a good choice.


----------



## GregT (May 3, 2011)

Sullco2 said:


> If you believe that AA's make sense as timeshares, Sol Melia Vacation Club is a good choice.



Forgive me, what's an AA?


----------



## Judy (May 14, 2011)

Did Divi work out it's financial problems?
Too bad they closed the Tiara Beach Resort on Cayman Brac.  I loved that one.


----------



## akp (May 14, 2011)

*Bluebeard's*

Slightly OT, but I have noticed a lot of availability at Bluebeard's through II.  I have looked at the TUG reviews and they aren't very good.  Are the reviews misleading?  I ask because you mentioned that in the original post as a good resort.

Thanks for any input.

Anita


----------



## GregT (May 16, 2011)

akp said:


> Slightly OT, but I have noticed a lot of availability at Bluebeard's through II.  I have looked at the TUG reviews and they aren't very good.  Are the reviews misleading?  I ask because you mentioned that in the original post as a good resort.
> 
> Thanks for any input.
> 
> Anita



Anita,

My apologies for late reply -- I've not stayed at Bluebeard's personally and I've seen the mixed reviews of it.  But I know it has a very loyal and devoted group of owners that love the property.  I've seen pictures posted that look very appealing and it is a place that I plan to stay at one day.   I like that it is in the Wyndham system, and it does have 1BR's, but they are mostly snapped up by the owners (at least as far as I can tell)....

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 17, 2011)

Best Caribbean mini system for traditional timesharing does not really exist, except for maybe marriott or *wood, albeit, with limited options.  For an alternative Tradewinds Cruise Club is a good alternative.  Bases in BVI, Antigua, St Martins, The Grenadines, Tobago, Belize, Panama, and not Guadaloupe,  Plus some European locations (Greece, Turkey, Red Sea).


----------



## shar (Jun 17, 2011)

"Did Divi work out it's financial problems?
Too bad they closed the Tiara Beach Resort on Cayman Brac. I loved that one."

I have been a member of Divi since 1997 and have never seen that there were any financial problems. Quite the opposite as they have really expanded since 1997. They did close the Divi on Cayman Brac after it was heavily damaged by the hurricane in 2004. This was more of an older hotel that Divi owners could trade into. I never heard of anyone actually owning there, but maybe someone else knows other information. It was apparently open for a short while afterward at some time, as I saw it available, but I am not really sure of the status now.

Shar


----------



## Judy (Jun 17, 2011)

shar said:


> They did close the Divi on Cayman Brac after it was heavily damaged by the hurricane in 2004. This was more of an older hotel that Divi owners could trade into. I never heard of anyone actually owning there, but maybe someone else knows other information. It was apparently open for a short while afterward at some time, as I saw it available, but I am not really sure of the status now.


We stayed at the Divi Tiara on Cayman Brac in late June, 2005.  They were then in the process of doing extensive renovations.  That must have been because of the hurricane you mentioned. They put us up in the hotel for 2 days and then moved us into the first finished building.  We had a really wonderful time and there was no indication that there were any problems.  Later, we heard that they had suddenly and without warning to the staff, closed the resort. At that time, I heard it was because of financial problems.  I also remember that Divi Tiara owners were being offered the option of turning in their memberships for some sort of Divi club.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jun 17, 2011)

We own at Divi SXM and are big fans.  We've also traded into Aruba and have appreciated the flexibility to swap within the Divi system for different weeks and size units.  There are fees to do it, but we don't need to use RCI and we've generally not had a problem with availability.

Divi SXM recently had a special assessment that funded the renovations of all the timeshare units.  They are all now in good shape, and we've been satisfied that Divi is committed to the resort because of the continued work they've done to upgrade it since the major damage after Hurricane Luis about 15 years ago.  It's amazing to realize how much of the resort was damaged then, and how they've redone or torn down and replaced lots of the resort.

One of the issues earlier for Divi SXM was an original policy of non-mandatory maintenance fees (That policy ended for purchases within the last 15 to 20 years). The non-mandatory fees were fine when the first owners were young and traveled every year, but as they aged or found the airline tickets too high, the resort was loosing revenue from not getting the fees, but not being able to rent out the units (owners didn't have to decide until 6 months out).   Divi SXM is actually a long term lease, not real ownership.  (Ours is 40 years, with rights to accelerate the last 10 weeks.)  I think the special assessment helped push out some of those owners who weren't coming regularly but hadn't bothered to give up their units.  If they wanted to stay an owner, they had to pay the assessment.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 21, 2012)

*AA?*



Sullco2 said:


> If you believe that AA's make sense as timeshares, Sol Melia Vacation Club is a good choice.



What is AA? A friend of Bill W? An auto club? Seriously what are you referring to?


----------



## legalfee (Jan 21, 2012)

GregT said:


> Anita,
> 
> My apologies for late reply -- I've not stayed at Bluebeard's personally and I've seen the mixed reviews of it.  But I know it has a very loyal and devoted group of owners that love the property.  I've seen pictures posted that look very appealing and it is a place that I plan to stay at one day.   I like that it is in the Wyndham system, and it does have 1BR's, but they are mostly snapped up by the owners (at least as far as I can tell)....
> 
> ...



We own at BBC and have gone there the last 2 years. Wyndham (and the board) have made significant improvements to the resort. Buildings A and B have been completely remodeled and buildings C - G are scheduled to be remodeled this summer. The pool and tennis courts have been redone as well as the office. The staff are great and they have a dive shop and store. The only thing missing is a restaurant. Its a laid back and beautiful place.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 21, 2012)

tahoeJoe said:


> What is AA? A friend of Bill W? An auto club? Seriously what are you referring to?



I'm guessing he/she meant AI (All Inclusive). Back to topic, we chose Marriott because of the resorts in St Thomas, Aruba and St Kitts. Never knew about Divi. Love the Islands they(Divi)are affiliated with. Hmm, gonna have to do some research...


----------



## cclendinen (Sep 21, 2012)

*Club Ownership Options.*

Does DIVI have a Option where to do not own a specific resort but are a member of a club and can use any of the resort without addition fees?

Do they also have floating week ownership or is it a specific week.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 21, 2012)

> stayed at the Divi Phoenix Aruba and I loved it so much that I bought a week there. The Divi Phoenix is oceanfront and almost all of the units have fantastic views. I stayed in the older tower and it is nice but not luxurious. The new towers on the other hand are SUPER nice and Marriott quality. There are 2 huge new pools with a swim up bar and a really big brand new hot tub.



I, too, have stayed at the Divi Phoenix and loved it. We were in a one-bedroom, beach level, and could walk right out to the pool and the beach beyond it from our patio. We were given three free nights there when we purchased a pair of scissors (long story.) We had to pay a $50 deposit when we booked, but got that back in the form of a resort credit, which we used for groceries and a night out. I was fully expecting to have to sit through a timeshare spiel, but they never even mentioned it! I was pretty impressed, and would recommend them.


----------



## wptamo (Oct 13, 2012)

Hiya,

we stayed at Divi golf in Aruba in 2008 and loved it. I bought a 1 bdrm St Martin Divi TS in 2011, ebay   and we visited this summer. We used RCI points via Home Resort option to book a 3 bedroom. Loved it! Earlier this Oct we stayed at Divi Phoenix,(used Home resort option) got a one bedroom. also loved it! Yes we can get other weeks, use accelerated weeks and they have sell offs a few times year where you can get a week for the cost of a maint fee. I think it's a great mini system in Caribbean, very nice resorts.. works for me!!!  My friends who came with us are now interested in Divi Aruba. I recommend! 

laters!

wpt


----------

